# on n'est pas rendus, être rendu



## EdgarOtalora

Bonjour,

J'aimerais savoir si quelqu'un peut me dire ce que la phrase "on n'est pas rendu" veut dire.

Je l'ai entendue plusieurs fois avec mes amis ici à Paris mais je n'arrive pas a savoir ce qu'elle veut dire exactement!

Merci d'avance,

Edd


----------



## snarkhunter

Elle signifie "nous ne sommes pas près du but", du verbe _se rendre_ (... à).


----------



## tilt

On emploie cette expression au sens propre, lorsqu'on va quelque part, aussi bien qu'au sens figuré (quand par exemple, on essaye d'expliquer qqch à qq'un qui ne comprend rien, on peut s'écrier "ben on n'est pas rendus !" pour exprimer son découragement ! )


----------



## mapiq

Une question destinée aux Québecois...
Quel est le sens de l'expression : "je suis rendu" ?

Ex.:
"je ne sais plus ou _je suis rendu"
(Robert Charlebois)
_


----------



## snarkhunter

Sans certitude, je serais tenté de croire qu'elle signifie "je me trouve/je suis arrivé", puisqu'on utilise en effet la même expression en français : "vous voici rendus" = "vous voici à destination".

Donc, dans cette hypothèse :

"je ne sais plus où _je suis rendu" = "Je ne sais plus où je suis"_

Et, comme toute hypothèse, à confirmer - bien évidemment !


----------



## simera

Bonjour,

Je ne sais plus où j'en suis.


----------



## mapiq

Je me demande si c'est purement canadien... je serais aussi curieux de savoir l'origine de l'expression.

Merci !


----------



## itka

Ça se dit en France aussi !
Sûrement moins fréquemment qu'au Québec, mais je l'entendais souvent autrefois. Un peu moins maintenant... c'est une expression qui a vieilli, je pense.

D'où ça vient ? Du verbe "se rendre" je suppose... qui veut dire tout simplement "aller"...
_Je me rends à mon bureau tous les matins._


----------



## TitTornade

Bonjour,
quand je suis pris dans des embouteillages, quand le bus n'avance pas et que je suis pressé, quand je suis à la poste pour envoyer une malheureuse lettre et que le client précédent veut ouvrir 3 comptes, retirer 15 000 euros d'un autre compte et envoyer un mandat au bout du monde, je dis : "Ouh la la !! On n'est pas rendu !!" ou "Mon dieu ! Je ne suis pas rendu !"
Je pense que "rendre" signifie "arriver" alors que "se rendre" signifie "aller"


----------



## Jurgen17

Désolé de remonter le sujet mais je suis tombé dessus par hasard et la réponse n'a pas été trouvée.

Pour info, on le dit dans les Charentes. C'est d'ailleurs très commun et naturel de le dire ici, par contre je ne l'ai jamais entendu ailleurs.
Cette expression est utilisée par les anciens comme par les jeunes.

"T'es rendu ?" "Je suis rendu"
On a pas mal d'expressions / mots qui sont aussi utilisées au Canada comme chocolatine (= pain au chocolat) par exemple


----------



## melaura9

J'habite dans le Maine et loire et je dis souvent cette expression
(où je suis rendu ? On est pas rendu ! Je suis rendu ...)
Cette expression pour moi veux dire 'être rendu' ! C'est un mot courant !
Mais apparement tout le monde ne connait pas!

En gros ça veut dire : 
Où je suis rendu = où je suis 
Je suis rendu = je suis à cet endroit
Je suis rendu à la page 3 = je suis à la page 3

Vous comprenez ? Sinon on est pas rendu


----------



## joyeuselinguiste

D'expérience personnelle, on le dit dans l'ouest de la France (Vendée, Charentes, Loire Atlantique, Maine et Loire); je ne l'ai jamais entendu dans le sud-ouest, ni dans le sud-est. Je n'ai pas beaucoup fréquenté les autres régions, mais je serais curieuse de savoir si on l'y emploie ; visiblement, Tit'Tornade l'emploie en Lorraine -- mais les mots, comme les gens migrent: Toulousaine, je l'ai découvert en déménageant à Nantes... et maintenant je l'utilise!


----------



## Nevton

Pour moi rendu signifie "arrivé" aussi bien au Québec qu'en France. Comme dit précédemment, "on n'est pas rendu" signifie "on n'est pas arrivé" au sens propre comme au figuré, mais surtout utilisé au figuré en France. Au Quebec c'est très fréquemment utilisé, et "en être rendu à" peut aussi signifier "en être réduit à", si je ne dis pas de bêtises.


----------



## Maître Capello

Cette expression m'est totalement inconnue et je ne l'aurais pas comprise sans explications.


----------



## Nem'o

Pour info, je suis originaire de Rhône-Alpes, j’ai vécu en Île-de-France et je suis maintenant en Bourgogne, et je n’ai non plus jamais entendu cette expression, hormis dans l’expression familière « on n’est pas rendu » (qui, pour moi, veut dire « on n’est pas sorti de l’auberge »). 
Pour ajouter à la conversation, j’étais en fait en train de corriger une traduction quand je suis tombé sur : « Nous sommes rendus à la fin de cette séance ». Pour moi, ça sonnait totalement québécois et c’était clairement faux, en français de France, mais je n’arrivais pas à trouver de source fiable sur le net (à part WordReference, du coup !) et j’ai demandé à un ami originaire de Centre-Val de Loire s’il utilisait ou comprenait cette expression, et il m’a dit que non seulement il la comprenait, mais que ça lui arrivait de l’utiliser et qu’il était vraiment surpris que je ne la connaisse pas. 
Je pense donc effectivement qu’il s’agit d’un régionalisme Québec et centre ouest de la France.


----------



## DearPrudence

Pour moi, Basse-Normande, cette expression est courante. J'ai été surprise de découvrir sur le site le français de nos régions qu'il s'agissait en fait d'un régionalisme du Nord-Ouest, qui monte en effet jusqu'à la Basse-Normandie (mais exclut la Haute-Normandie).
Cette page n'indique que l'expression "on n'est pas rendus", qui est peut-être plus connue dans toute la France (?), mais le livre _Comme on dit chez nous_, du même auteur, cartographie "être rendu" dans des exemples tels que "être rendu à la moitié d'un livre" ou " Mais où sont don' rendues mes lunettes ?".
J'ai été amusée quand la semaine derrière, lors d'une formation, le formateur, de Nantes, l'a beaucoup utilisée, ce qui n'a pas dû surprendre l'autre stagiaire, de Tours (dans des phrases du style "Alors, où on en était rendus ?" pour se rappeler ce qu'on avait fait la veille et d'où l'on en était à présent).


----------



## nicduf

Cette expression est couramment utilisée dans le Poitou.


----------



## Locape

Je ne connaissais pas cette expression que je n'ai jamais entendue à Paris. Une partie de ma famille vient de Haute-Normandie (Dieppe, Évreux) et ne l'utilise jamais. J'ai plus l'habitude de 'on est pas arrivé' ou 'on n'est pas sorti de l'auberge'. J'ai toujours cru qu'il s'agissait d'une faute faite exprès, comme 'j'aurais pas venu' !


----------



## danielc

nicduf said:


> Cette expression est couramment utilisée dans le Poitou.


Beaucoup de Canadiens français sont d'origine normande ou poitevine. Cela explique parfois certains points en commun de nos parlers régionaux.


----------



## OLN

TitTornade said:


> quand je suis pris dans des embouteillages, quand le bus n'avance pas et que je suis pressé, quand je suis à la poste pour envoyer une malheureuse lettre et que le client précédent [demande à faire quatre opérations bancaires], je dis : "Ouh la la !! On n'est pas rendu !!" ou "Mon dieu ! Je ne suis pas rendu !"


Je l'entends aussi employer dans ce sens.
_On n'est pas arrivé_, dans le sens _On n'est pas près d'arriver, on est encore loin du but._
On le dit quand quelque chose traîne (équivalent à _On n'est pas sorti de l'auberge_) et également quand une personne est lente ou entêtée et empêche d'aboutir à un résultat.


----------

